# (استخدام الصضغط الشعري في تقسييم الصخور المكمنية)....؟؟



## المهندس احمد نعمة (22 يونيو 2007)

:81: ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات وافية عن استخدام الضغط الشعري في تقسييم الصخور المكمنية


----------

